# St Maure



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

How do you pronounce the name of the cheese St. Maure?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

From what I've heard, it's like Mare... St. Mare

But then again, they could be wrong and what would I know


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

per dictionary the area or region is pronounced mor


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought it was more-aye...course I am a San Diegan trapped in hillbillyhe!! East Texas  Vicki


----------

